# 2017 Cruze factory cruise addition



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

No idea, but you can read about what the Gen I owners went through here.

[h=1]Aftermarket Cruise Control installed at dealer[/h]
[h=1]2011 Cruze LS, adding cruise control[/h]
[h=1]How to remove and replace your steering wheel[/h]
[h=1]HOW-TO: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.[/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

haha main reason i got a used lt vs a new ls crazy it doesnt even come with cruise control on a "base" car


----------

